# NEw way to kill aiptasia !



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ZAP them lol

more info :http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums/marine-algae-plants/63106-killing-aiptasia-electricity.html

interesting !!!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haa... thats neat! They said its been around for a while?


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Haa... thats neat! They said its been around for a while?


Hello, yea it is !

Paul B has been saying it for years, I have seen his threads on RC saying it as well and as those ppl are just too rude, they all told him off saying "you want to ZAP ure tank ???!!! " lol (from the threads, seems like thats how they deal with anyone lol )

I have spoken to Paul himself, according to him he has amphipods older than me,HAHA, so he knows what he is doing


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yea naturally I would worry about the idea of electricity and water.. LOL But if done correctly as he seems to have done.. is amazing.

The zoo could sure use one of those.. >.>


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Yea naturally I would worry about the idea of electricity and water.. LOL But if done correctly as he seems to have done.. is amazing.
> 
> The zoo could sure use one of those.. >.>


Im glad u said that, my last visit to the zoo was too sad  specially the starving seahorses ....


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Actually.. not to side track on you Ray, but when MC and I went they seemed much better, but I am not a seahorse pro D:








Do they look better or the same? D:

Yea.. I mean, they mean well.. But like I said before I know many people here who have better tanks.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Actually.. not to side track on you Ray, but when MC and I went they seemed much better, but I am not a seahorse pro D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay no I'll be honest, in that pic they look alright, the male is possibly prag. or has gas bubble disease. but still you can see their stomach is full kiinda,(which is good) when I went poor things were TOO skinny and couldnt hitch right ...

I guess I went on a bad day or they started feeding them more  but in general, u'd expect more from THE TORONTO ZOO in terms of corals and fish, like u said, I expect their tanks to be a million times better than my seahorse tank


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohh here is a second shot, what do you think? I hope to maybe support them more when I can afford it. Get a membership or something. Express how I feel, lots of stuff I saw had been improved/refreshed which was nice. 

But yea I LOL'd out loud there when I saw their tank chock full of aiptasia. haha.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

okay yes, they look much better now, but before they didnt.

another thing is that they still on the old style of keeping reefs and marine fish, they still have not switched any of their fish to frozen food, all seahorses get live food ! 

for a zoo that is spending so much .... , one would expect more 

but I guess they have to look at both sides being the zoo, us, and then other side which dont think this hobby is ethical so in zoo they give the fishes live food to say "at least we are mimicing its natural life" .... while I just want to get proteins into my seahorses so they color up.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The science center needs a giant one.

I think Tabatha ordered (well, actually TDF) one of these nifty things for Majanos - I'll ask about next time I see them


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I haven't been to the zoo in years...I'm assuming the marine displays are not really worth going for?


----------

